# Powermac et graveur



## Jack Dell (2 Février 2005)

Bonsoir à tous.
Une info concernant le powermac G5 livré avec le graveur pionner 117D. Al'origine il grave des DVD en x8 max. et uniquement des -R dixit Apple. J'ai personnellement gravé des +R sans soucis.
Il est apparu sur Macbidouille une info pour flasher ce graveur en 108 et ainsi atteindre une vitesse de x16 ET le double couche. Seul "inconvenient" mettre le graveur dans un pc pour le flasher. Puis dans Univers Mac de Février, le lionel de Macbidouille signale qu'on peut télécharger sur ce site un patche pour flashé sous mac sans passer par pc. J'ai tenté d'y acceder mais impossible et aucun lien chez Macbidouille. En parcourant leur forum concernant les articles parus, certains ont trouvé qu'en faisant la mise a jour de Toast en 6.0.7 ,on obtient le meme résultat! C'est ce que j'ai fait, je confirme que dans Toast mon graveur est désormais capable de ces prouesses, mais je n'ai pas encore testé! A confirmer donc, mais cela semble plus simple et potentiellement moins dangereux que le flashage du firmware. Inconvenient il faut disposer de Toast 6.....


----------



## vbhdb (6 Février 2005)

comment dézoner ce lecteur ?


----------



## Jack Dell (6 Février 2005)

Il existe un patch je crois mais je ne sais pas où le trouver


----------



## vbhdb (6 Février 2005)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Il existe un patch je crois mais je ne sais pas où le trouver



Ce que je connais : Passer un 117D en 108 sur Mac => http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-12-07#10065 

mais rien n'indique que cela comporte un dézonage et c'est ce que j'aimerais savoir...

En outre, cela semble plutôt risqué => cf le fichier explicatif en anglais du patch : " I strongly suggest waiting to flash the Apple OEM DVR-117. Why? Because it's in the G5 which tends to have problems with Pioneer official firmware (Sleep and cooling problems), and because flashing will void your warranty without the ability to flash back to Apple's firmware."
 :mouais:


----------



## phoebus47 (6 Février 2005)

bonjour
la solution est là:

http://www.macetvideo.com/flashitkit2/flashitkit2.html

je viens de flasher mon 105 et 108 avec la recette?


----------



## Combo (7 Février 2005)

C'est bien ce que je pensais après avoir lu l'article sur macbidouille, le 107d est 16x et double couche!

C'est quand même abusé que Apple bride les graveurs fourni avec les G5, pour le prix que ça coute il pourrait faire un effort et éviter à l'utilisateur de devoir faire ces manipulations pour profiter pleinement du graveur, on passe tout de même du simple au double là! 

Je suis en train de télécharger le maj de toast, je verrais bien ce que ça donne mais nul doute que ça fonctionnera. Cette semaine je me suis aussi procuré Popcorn (qui permet de cloner un film DVD), du même éditeur que Toast, et j'ai regardé les options de gravure par curiosité. Ma surprise fut bonne lorsque j'ai vu mes vitesses de gravure passer du simple au double entre Toast 6.1 et Popcorn! Je n'ai pas pu tester la fiabilité faute de DVD dispos mais je suis très confiant.

Mais comme le dit Jack Dell, il faut disposer de Toast et la logique voudrait que ces possibilités de gravure soit exploitables par n'importe quelle appli, notamment les iApp!

Le flashage comporte des risques non négligeable et j'hésite vraiment à me lancer, y-a-t-il d'autres personnes qui auraient effectué la manipe?

Merci!


----------



## vbhdb (7 Février 2005)

Je réitère ma question : est-ce que le flashage du 117d le dézone ?


----------



## Combo (7 Février 2005)

D'après ce lien, le flashage ne te permet pas de dézoner définitivement le 107d mais la mise à jour du firmware t'autorise à utiliser Region X qui réinitialise ton compteur de zone à ta guise.

Pour ma part, j'ai installé la maj de toast et en effet, les options de gravure sont passées du simple au double! Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos concernant le double couche et je me tate à aller acheter un DVD inscriptible et réinscriptible double couche. Quelqu'un a testé?

Merci!


----------



## Jack Dell (8 Février 2005)

Bon, perso je n'ai pas tenté le flashage, surtout qu'avec Toast c'est OK. Mais quid du finder, mais bon je grave avec Toast alors... Il faudrait peut-etre utiliser patchburn pour que les nouvelles fonctionnalité du graveur soient reconnu...
D'un autre coté le prix des double couche bonjour autour de 15¤, cela manque d'interêt pour l'instant...
Comment marche popcorn?
parce que le ripage et l'encodage de dvd! bof on ne fait que du dvix! alors ton log m'interesse.
En ce qui concerne le dezonnage, quand tu rippe un dvd le logiciel "dezonne" le dvd. Mais je vais aller voir le lien de phoebus47.


----------



## Combo (8 Février 2005)

Comment marche Popcorn? C'est très simple!

 Tu places ton DVD source dans le lecteur puis avec Popcorn tu sélectionnes ce que tu veux graver (menu, bonus, film, langue).

 Si tu décides de tout graver et que le DVD source dépasse 4.7GO, il t'extrait les VOB, les recompresse et les grave avec une qualité optimale.

 En plus il possède les mêmes options que Toast et te permet de faire une image de ton DVD. Tu peux ensuite monter ton image et lire le contenu comme si tu avais physiquement le DVD dans ton lecteur. Si tu as un disque de grosse capacité tu peux te faire une petite DVDthèque sur ton Mac...

 Finit le divx!


----------



## Jack Dell (10 Février 2005)

Dis-moi Combo, cela à l'air genial, je ne connaissais pas. En plus il est fait par roxio, et fonctionne de concert avec toast, bien vu! 
Il fonctionne avec TOUS les dvd? parce que faire une copie d'un DL sur un simple couche permet de faire des economies. La qualité est bonne quand il comprime 7ou 8Go en 4.7Go?
En plus 29.90¤ pour les possesseurs de toast 6!!


----------



## Combo (10 Février 2005)

Salut Jack!

Je n'ai pour le moment testé qu'avec 2 DVD (Nowhere un film du réalisateur de Doom Generation  et Dancer in the Dark) que je possède chez moi je le précise  et la qualité était là, légèrement altéré sur le second puisqu'il faisait 8GO, mais je n'avais pas supprimé les langues optionnelles comme l'iroquois ou le tchétchène (joke ).

Je vais tester avec Skrek 2 que je viens d'aquérir mais pour moi c'est tout vu je pense abandonner le divx (trop long à encoder même avec ma pure bécane) et de plus en plus risqué à télécharger (le piratage, c'est taboo ils en viendront tous à bout!).

@+!


----------



## Combo (10 Février 2005)

Je viens de tester avec Shrek2, le DVD est encrypté! Popcorn me le signale et m'informe qu'il ne peut  rien faire avec! Je suis déçu, mais bon fallait s'y attendre sur certains DVD .

Sur PC, je sais qu'il existe des softs comme Clone DVD qui permettent de faire sauter ces protections, qu'en est-il sur MAC?

Merci pour l'info!


----------



## Jack Dell (10 Février 2005)

dans ce cas ne serait-il pas utile de ripper le dvd, quelques protections sautent et popcorn peut travailler a partir de fichier video_ts. Me trompes-je?


----------



## Combo (12 Février 2005)

A priori ça serait possible de le faire oui car Popcorn le gère mais je n'ai pas testé car je ne connais pas de soft sur Mac capable de ripper un DVD, quels sont-ils?

Aussi et pour en revenir au sujet du post, j'ai reçu cette semaine une commande de DVD vierges (1 double couche 2.4x, 10 +RW 4x et 25 +R 8x) que j'ai passé sur un site allemand, je les recommande les prix déboitent et la livraison se fait en 48h! www.nierle.de. J'ai testé les produits, RAS en ce qui concerne les RW et les R, par contre mon graveur (le 117D) rejette le double couche 5 secondes après l'avoir inséré même avec Toast 6.0.7 démaré ce qui signifierait que la MAJ ne règle pas le blème des doubles couches...?  Flashage obligatoire dans ce cas là donc?...


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Février 2005)

bonjour Combo, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle ce que tu nous dis à propos du DL.

Dans Univers Mac de Fevrier il est signalé un fichier à telecharger sur macbidouille en.sit donc directement sur mac mais je ne l'ai pas trouver. Faire le flashage dans un pc ne m'enchante pas. M****! on est coincé là; remarque il y en a qui l'on fait (voir forum macbidouille) mais bon...
Concernant le rippage de dvd il y a mac the ripper par exemple gratuit mais il y en a d'autre. Cela marche hier j'ai testé sur deux dvd d'iron maiden qui sont cryptés et ensuite popcorn a pu les graver. 
Sais-tu si on peut et comment sélectionner ce que l'on veut graver comme eliminer des bonus ou des langues etc ,pour alleger et moins comprimer dans popcorn? Cela se fait normalement lors de l'encodage après le rippage donc  à l'etape popcorn mais j'ai pas trouver du moins a partir d'un dossier video_ts?


----------



## Original-VLM (13 Février 2005)

Up 

Ca m'interesse également de pouvoir faire ça 

Donc je suis votre discussion avec attention


----------



## Serge 001 (13 Février 2005)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> soft sur Mac capable de ripper un DVD, quels sont-ils?


MacTheRipper


----------



## Combo (13 Février 2005)

Ok je viens de tester MacTheRipper cet aprèm et ensuite la gravure du dossier video_ts avec Popcorn, ça passe sans problème.

Par contre, Popcorn ne permet plus de sélectionner les langues et bonus à graver avec le format de copie video_ts ce qui fait qu'il est obligé de compresser tous les VOB puisque mon DVD source fait plus de 7GO, d'une part ça prend du temps et d'autre part ça altère légèrement la qualité.

J'ai donc re-rippé mon DVD (Shrek 2) avec MacTheRipper en ne selectionnant que le "main feature extraction" ce qui je suppose correspond au film mais ensuite Popcorn me dit qu'il ne peut pas graver le dossier video_ts...

En résumé, il faudrait soit que je puisse sélectionner les langues à graver car perso l'arabe et le grec je m'en fous, soit que je grave le tout sur mon DVD double couche (flashage, perte de garantie si foirage alors que je n'ai le graveur que depuis un mois... ).

A la recherche de la soluce ultime... Au pire je reste avec mon DVD compressé mais full...


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Février 2005)

ouaip, j'ai fait les meme manip avec StarWars mais ça marche pas, il doit y avoir un plombage particulier.
Qu'as-tu choisit dans MacTheRipper comme methode de rippage à ta première tentative fructueuse?

Bon sinon j'ai finit par trouver le lien sur Macbidouille pour flasher sous Mac et cela à l'air efficace ( voir le forum http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=100668
Cela ouvre directement le module de telechargement.
J'ai envie de tester... Quant au dezonnage j'en sais rien


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Février 2005)

finalement les explications en anglais ne sont pas très claires je vais attendre un peu que quelqu'un explique..


----------



## Combo (13 Février 2005)

Mea culpa j'ai dis des conneries. :rateau:

Il est toujours possible de sélectionner les langues à graver, par contre on ne peut graver que le film principal une fois ces options choisies et pas les bonus, donc ça ne me convient toujours pas puisque ça revient au même qu'un divx avec une taille 3 fois plus grosse! Le seul avantage serait le chapitrage et les sous-titres, pas top...

Sinon pour les options de rip dans MacTheRipper je laisse par défaut et j'extrait tout le DVD. Ca me laisse plus de choix pour manipuler le contenu ensuite, je peux même le lire depuis le DD.

Pour le flashage je ne pense pas me lancer, Toast 6.0.7 grave en 16X. J'attends la MAJ de Tiger voir un coup de main d'Apple pour bientot puisque certains membres de Macbidouille disent qu'ils ont reçu leur machine avec un 117D débridé. :mouais:


----------



## Jack Dell (14 Février 2005)

oui je pense comme toi meme si je vais surveiller si quelqu'un trouve une manip, ou je vais peut-etre tenter la manip par un pc. J'attend d'etre sur de la manip. Il faudrait savoir sur le forum de macbidouille si ceux qui ont un dvd 117d et qui pensent pouvoir graver en DL si cela marche; Je pense qu'ils auront le meme probleme que toi mais cela serait interressant à verifier.

 Est-ce que dans le passé Apple a fait des mises à jour de firmware de composant comme celui qui nous interresse?


----------



## Jack Dell (18 Février 2005)

concernant la gravure dvd, pour le rippage j'utilise DVDBackup qui m'a donné de meilleurs résultats avec popcorn que MacTheRipper notamment au niveau du cryptage.
Je n'ai pas pour l'instant de plus amples infos sur le flashage....
-->Combo, sur le lien que je t'ai donné sur le forum MacBidouille, il y en a un qui n'a pas flashé son graveur 117D et qui accepte les DL, peut-etre as-tu eu un prob avec ta galette?
Je vais essayé d'en trouver et je vais voir ce qu'il me dit. 
La suite ...prochainement


----------



## Combo (21 Février 2005)

Salut Jack!

Oui j'ai aussi lu le cas des personnes qui pouvaient graver du DL avec leur 117D d'origine. Mais peut-être qu'il était déjà débridé à la sortie d'usine?

En tout cas, c'est louche cette affaire!


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Février 2005)

Finalement J'ai pas pu trouver de dvd dl pour voir si cela marchait alors j'ai tenté le coup de le flasher apres avoir télécharger le fichier sur macbidouille et je me retrouve comme certains qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir un fichier du nouveau firmware.
Sinon la méthode semble archi simple sous mac.
la suite au prochain numero...


----------



## Combo (23 Février 2005)

Ok bonne chance à toi alors!

Pour ma part j'ai recherché au niveau de Toast et j'ai trouvé une nouvelle mise à jour (la 6.0.9) dispo ici : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/6351.

Je l'ai installé mais ça ne change rien au fait que mon DL est rejeté au bout de 5 secondes...


----------



## Jack Dell (23 Février 2005)

je l'aie vu mais pas telechargée vu qu'elle apportait pas grand chose d'interressant pour moi en tout cas.

Sinon le flashage ne fonctionne pas, impossible d'ouvrir un des deux fichiers ***.114
Je laisse tomber pour l'instant. De plus j'ai fait une connerie, j'ai voulu modifier mon nom abrégé et plus rien n'est accessible  fait c****. j'vais lancer un appel au sec!


----------

